# Can't Keep My Bike On The Trails



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

And off the f'in workstand....and I am really sick of it!! :madman: :madmax:

The world wasn't made for 6'2" 280#. :mother****er:


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Coming from a 6'4" 330 lber, buy heavy, downhill parts. Build uber strong wheels with a nice rear hub. It only takes money:thumbsup:


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I know I’m new to all this stuff, and I admit I am confused here. Are you saying your bike breaks down a lot from riding hard on the trails?

I was 6’1 and 313lbs when I bought my TREK marlin, which was at the end of last season. I started hitting the single track trails at 303lbs and I haven’t had any breaks with my bike. Only time I had to have mine in the shop is when lady hit my truck from behind and my bike was the darn cushion on the rack.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Squatch....advice taken. I am used to breaking and replacing, but I just dropped a bit on Chris King and Stans Flows. Only to hit the trails for two hours and toast a bottom bracket with maybe 50 miles on it. 

HAMP, Yup, even my wife made a comment tonight that my bike is always broken. I just frowned. The harder you ride, the more you break. Mashing up hills, then crashing down them all while looking for a log pile to jump off of will wear out parts quick.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Actually I forgotten about having to fix my bottom bracket. I guess I am lucky so far, and I do ride hard, especially with my weight that my bike is carrying. Looking on Youtube, most people post the trails they ride.

Can you post a link from youtube showing the trail/s you ride? Not a vid you made, but one that someone made from the same trail.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> And off the f'in workstand....and I am really sick of it!! :madman: :madmax:
> 
> The world wasn't made for 6'2" 280#. :mother****er:


I dunno, this 6'2" 300# mofo doesn't have much trouble


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

How are you guys riding to break so much stuff?

Us big dudes just can't slam into stuff and hope to walk away. It doesn't always need high-end parts and money. We just have to ride smarter.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

6'1" 315 lbs last October, rode a Surly Pugsley all winter, spring and first part of this summer and had few problems. Yesterday I weighed in a 243 lbs. sometimes it was challenging but so worth it and the expense to be lighter. Ride slower, spin more, enjoy the sites and stay positive!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

6'1 360-370 depending on day and meal, ride within your limits and you'll see more riding time. I learned that the hard way, but I learned quickly. When you push your limits, and your bikes limits, you're not doing yourself any favors, or your bike for that matter.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Yoreskillz said:


> *6'1" 315 lbs last October*, rode a Surly Pugsley all winter, spring and first part of this summer and had few problems. *Yesterday I weighed in a 243 lbs.* sometimes it was challenging but so worth it and the expense to be lighter. Ride slower, spin more, enjoy the sites and stay positive!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Great job! ! ! ! I'm jealous, and extremely happy for you at the same time. I'm also 6'1" and this past January I was at my most of 313lbs.

I bought my bike at the end of last season/summer, with intention of just having a bike to ride. It was March of this year I decided that bike riding is going to be my path to losing my unwanted weight.

I became serious at the end of May, and it's been tuff. I have hit 4 plateaus so far this year, YES 4 OF THEM. I almost gave up, well, I kinda did to be honest, but this past week, the current plateau broke and some pounds came off. I last weighed myself at 267lbs two days ago.

I liked reading what you posted, and I plan to get down to your current weight before the end of the summer&#8230;. And hopefully more.

Again, Great job, and congratulations! !


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

HAMP said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Great job! ! ! ! I'm jealous, and extremely happy for you at the same time. I'm also 6'1" and this past January I was at my most of 313lbs.
> 
> ...


Thank You for the kind words Hamp!

I was around 225, fairly fit, commuted by bike 10 miles daily, swung a heavy hammer and welded silicone bronze sculptures. We moved so that I could complete my degree in Dental Laboratory Technology which required almost 8 hours daily at a bench. Our third child arrives, I graduate and the job market sucked so my wife took on employment and I stayed home with our new babe.

Fast forward 4 years I had steadily gotten fat, lazy and completely lethargic. Last summer was when it all came to head so to speak. Was having chest pain, winded from covering a couple flights of stairs and was just plain out of shape. Enter "fat, sick and nearly dead by Joe Cross" video....I watched it along with a couple other similar types of videos and decided it was time to make a drastic change not later but NOW! So I cut out of my diet almost all the things I enjoyed eating and drinking and entered a dietary world I had rarely known.

I have eaten more fruits and veggies in the last 10 months that I likely had in the last 10 years. I make a green fruit and vegetable smoothie daily, sometimes twice and I have taken to eating more bean recipes and less breads, dairy, sugar and many fats. To shorten the blather...I feel gobs better and have literally watched pounds drop before my eyes. That said, it hasn't always been as easy as it sounds, and I too have hit plateau's. Mostly when I succumb to eating junk and being excusatory about why I shouldn't get out and ride. It has been so hot this summer compared to others I felt I was going to literally combust into flames at times...I HATE the heat!

In summary, I found a "diet/lifestyle" change that works, I enjoy it much more now than I did initially, ride a bike I thoroughly enjoy and celebrate the small victories. I hope to find myself sitting at a healthy 200/210 lbs before the end of the year. Stay at it, don't give up, review how much is going in compared to output and you too will find success! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am not riding anything knarly, but there are log piles and other whoops I like to jump off of!! Its the kid in me coming out again.....which is part of the reason I bought a mtn bike. To jump off stuff, get muddy, and scare the sh!t out of myself once in a while. 

I know you guys haven't read some of my other threads, but I have had a pretty lousy few months in the "luck" or "fortune" department, and my funds are pretty low as it is. Case in point, take my bike in to LBS and tell him I am "once again, having issues with my bb", he looks at me funny, grabs us a couple of fat tires, and starts to examine the crank/bb. Throws a new one in to get me by until Mr. CK shows up, and sends me on my way free of charge ( AWESOME!!)

Well, I am thinking I have more than a bottom bracket issue, cuz 10 minutes into the ride I am getting a pretty nasty creaking/clanking from that area. idk what to do...and I am sure my lbs isn't gonna be happy to see my face any time soon.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not going to do muddy trails for awhile, I have to admit, it did scare the **** outta me, kinda fun, but not for awhile.

Here are the two places I goto:
Trails of Michigan, Tree Farm Mountain Bike Trail - YouTube

Trails of Michigan, Maybury State Park Mountain Biking Trail - YouTube


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

The cure for that is fairly simple.

Hadley hubs, stay clear of aluminum frames, at best use carbon DH bits, industrial bearings only, be that for any bearing on the bike (avoid stainless bearings, as they are weaker than non-stainless), Sun-Ringle MTX39 rims, and you pretty much have seen the last of broken parts.

What kind of bike do you have?

Magura


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I ride a 09 Rockhopper. It is alu. but seams to be holding up fine. I just had a pair of chris kings laced up to flow ex's. My crankset is X9, but I am looking into replacing it with Race Face Atlas w/ CK stainless steel bottom bracket (even though you may not like stainless). 

I cannot afford to switch frames right now, and I don't think there is much out there in the way of 29er down hill frames even if I could afford it.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> Well, I am thinking I have more than a bottom bracket issue, cuz 10 minutes into the ride I am getting a pretty nasty creaking/clanking from that area. idk what to do...and I am sure my lbs isn't gonna be happy to see my face any time soon.


Are you sure it's the BB? I thought mine was shot but it turned out to be my seat clamp. The creaking was radiating through the frame so it sounded like the BB.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am not 100% sure as of right now, but I get up off my saddle and pedal, and it is in sequence with my pedal strokes and I can feel it instantly in my feet. I am going to go through everything in that area today to see whats up.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Check your pedals also, the bearing could be rough or dry.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just took apart the pedals and lubed them up, along with the seat, seatpost, seatpost clamp. My seat was clicking for a while, and I found out why. One of the plates for the mount had a nice crack in it. I am gonna go out and ride here soon, and see whats up.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

FWIW a modern cartridge BB should last thousands of miles before it needs to be replaced.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Does the crank have a external BB? The newer BBs should last at least a year even accounting for your weight. Rockhoppers are sturdy. I'm not a big fan of CK BBs. Make sure you check the skewers about 15 minutes into the ride. Don't forget the chain ring bolts. Also lube the cassette/ freehub and make sure it's tight. Never assume your LBS has torqued the fasters properly. Most are used to wrenching for far lighter riders. Lastly check the headset/bars. If you are yanking the bars when mashing a loose cockpit can make noise.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

LBS let me take the Park tool home to Face and Chase my BB threads. WOW, whatever Specialized used to cut the BB shell down to size is not a very process. The BB wasn't even close to being square. 

Now that I have that all squared away and the new Chris King bottom bracket in place, I am hoping for no issues. I have tighten everything and lubed everything possible. I think this should settle everything.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

jonshonda said:


> LBS let me take the Park tool home to Face and Chase my BB threads. WOW, whatever Specialized used to cut the BB shell down to size is not a very process. The BB wasn't even close to being square.
> 
> Now that I have that all squared away and the new Chris King bottom bracket in place, I am hoping for no issues. I have tighten everything and lubed everything possible. I think this should settle everything.


Bingo!

Great to see you found the cause of the problem and solved it.

Have fun.

Magura


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the posting the cure. Us big guys have to stand united against the squirrels.


----------



## bigwooly (Aug 14, 2012)

here's to hoping for some solid riding time before the next break.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

mark! said:


> 6'1 360-370 depending on day and meal, ride within your limits and you'll see more riding time. I learned that the hard way, but I learned quickly. When you push your limits, and your bikes limits, you're not doing yourself any favors, or your bike for that matter.


True! When I try to "keep up" with younger and lighter riders I break stuff on my bike and I hurt myself.You HAVE TO ride your own ride, find your pace for your skill level and ride smart. When you develop your bike handling skills you will find the rides much more enjoyable and you will kill less equipment.

Regular, preventative maintenance and cleaning will go a lot farther with a Clyde too! We simply cannot ignore our bikes like others can or do.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am to a point where I try to be more and more aggressive in every aspect of my riding. Be it climbing hills, carving turns, or flying down the hill....I am trying to keep up with the smaller/more experienced riders. 

I guess my body and bike will pay the price for my willingness to push my limits.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Sometimes fancy stuff is more delicate than cheaper stuff. I just took apart the old-timey square taper cup and cone BB of my bike, with the 5/8 inch solid steel spindle. If a nuclear bomb hit Houston, my house would be gone, but that BB would still be lying right here on the ground.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> with the 5/8 inch solid steel spindle.


They don't make them like that anymore...mostly cuz lb-4-lb hollow is stronger by far.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Bill in Houston said:


> Sometimes fancy stuff is more delicate than cheaper stuff. I just took apart the old-timey square taper cup and cone BB of my bike, with the 5/8 inch solid steel spindle. If a nuclear bomb hit Houston, my house would be gone, but that BB would still be lying right here on the ground.


I have experienced this too...it is another universal truth of cycling. Recently I replaced the rear cassette on my roadie and everyone kept talking about going to a "lighter" rear cassette. I'm a clyde! What can saving the weight of a few grams do for my ride? Nothing! I replaced the cassette with the exact same make and model and stayed with the tried and true!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> They don't make them like that anymore...mostly cuz lb-4-lb hollow is stronger by far.


Yes, of course, but if you keep breaking awesome, high tech, more expensive, lighter-weight, pound-for-pound stronger ones, that seems pretty silly.


jonshonda said:


> Only to hit the trails for two hours and toast a bottom bracket with maybe 50 miles on it.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm 6' 2" and was 275 lbs when I bought my Nomad back in 2007. It's held up really well with nothing other than flat tires, one new chain, and changing the brake pads. Finally dropping some pounds and down to 235, so I'm converting the Lyrik Solo Air to a coil with U-turn so I can keep the front end down on the climbs, since I'm doing more of that now.


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yoreskillz said:


> Enter "fat, sick and nearly dead by Joe Cross" video....I watched it along with a couple other similar types of videos and decided it was time to make a drastic change not later but NOW! So I cut out of my diet almost all the things I enjoyed eating and drinking and entered a dietary world I had rarely known.
> 
> I have eaten more fruits and veggies in the last 10 months that I likely had in the last 10 years. I make a green fruit and vegetable smoothie daily, sometimes twice and I have taken to eating more bean recipes and less breads, dairy, sugar and many fats.


I love that movie and need to get back on the 'green smoothie' plan. I too was having issues with keeping my 26er on the trail. I bought a new wheelset (mavic crossrides), beefier tires, and left everything else stock with plans to upgrade other components at leisure. I promise you it felt like every other ride my bike was headed to my lbs for something. The last time, this past april, i took it in to get my wheels trued and I found out that I developed stress cracks along some of the nipples. Sux big time!

Congrats on the weight loss too!!!

My $0.02,

Tessai


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Knock on wood ***, no issues in 40 or 50 miles. Although on the same trail that I broke my chain and busted up my rear cassette on last year, this year my cousin and I went out, I didn't break, but he dick tapped his rd off a rock and bent the sh!t out of it and the hanger. 

We took everything off, hit it with a rock a few times, and he was able to continue on as a single speed. 

Ohhh, rode pretty hard with a montley crew yesterday and came out to find my rear tire is flat.....and I am running 2bliss. Time to pump it up big time and see if any sealent comes out.

I'm down to 260# now!! Whoohooo


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

My mountain bike movie title would be:

" Jonshonda and The Raiders Of The Parts Bin "

So the saga continues. I thought facing my bottom bracket shell, and installing a Chris King Bottom Bracket would solve my issues. 

I was quite wrong. It have never been quite right, even though I followed instructions to a T, and double and triple checked every detail. I am pretty sure my X9 crankset is the mastermind behind this entire plot, and even though I took the advice of my lbs and just ordered a bottom bracket, I should have ordered a whole new crankset. 

All spacers and washers installed, torqued to spec, and I have a lot of lateral play associated with a clunk. 


I quit.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

needs more spacers, apparently. maybe the bb shell is a little narrow?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> needs more spacers, apparently. maybe the bb shell is a little narrow?


I guess that when I did face the bottom bracket shell I took off a fair amount of material to square it up.

I will have to run down to the lbs and see if they have some spacers. :madman:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> I guess that when I did face the bottom bracket shell I took off a fair amount of material to square it up.


yes, that would explain it.



jonshonda said:


> :madman:


None of that, now. Once you get it fixed it will be worth it.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I measured the bb shell and it is 68.25mm, down from 73mm. Does that mean I need to ad spacers inbetween the cups and bb shell, or on the spline?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i have looked at exactly 2 bottom brackets in my life, and only one was external.

find the installation instructions by googling the brand name plus .pdf

the instructions should explain how to do it with a 68mm bb.

in my very limited experience, it would say you need two more 2.5 mm spacer rings, and you will have to decide which side gives you better chainline alignment, and put them on that side.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I ended up having to add find another spacer for the crank spindle in the spare parts bin at the lbs. 

Chris King didn't provide enough with the bottom bracket, so I had to add more. Have yet to take it for a ride, but once I take it out for a spin I will post up progress.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I finally got a chance to look at an issue I am having with my Specialized seatpost. The clamping interface is pressed into the seatpost, and is twisting back and forth easy. Which means its now time for a Thompson.


----------



## PrivateProperty (Sep 26, 2012)

just had some breaks on my bike, not the best bike by a long shot but I am looking to replace it.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Best of luck on the search for a new bike. 

I am still having issues with my X9 crank and Chris King bottom bracket. I have it to a point where I know that the bearing preload is perfect, as I have played with the .33mm shims provided by CK. Add another, and the crankset doesn't spin as freely, take it away and it spins like butter. 

But I am not able to keep the crank from clunking, seams like even though I apply the correct torque to the crankarm, I get one or two rides in, and there is lateral play and clunking sounds, and the crankarm is still very tight.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

meh, i got a 3-lb solid square taper bb with cup and cone bearings if you want. 

go to the drivetrain forum and ask. there are a lot of smart guys there.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Bill....from Houston, 

I appreciate the offer of your trusty boat anchor, but must decline at this time. 

CRC has a killer deal on the Shimano 810 Saint crankset....that I couldn't refuse. 

I think I may remove the CK bb and run full shimano to get a clean start. Maybe I can use my CK bb on my 9zero7 build.....if I ever get enough $$ pulled away from my mtb build. :madmax:

I have my fingers crossed that SRAM will warranty the crankset.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Dude, there is no way you took .175" of material off of your BB housing. That's alsmost 5mm. Common BB widths are 73 and 68 mm. I am a machinist, and I have an idea of the process of facing a cup, but I have never seen it. .175" is nearly 3/16 of an inch (which would be .1875").

Bearings should not be your issue. Something is just creaking. I put a CK BB in my bike about 5 or 6 months ago and I had some spacing issues, but I finally figured it out. I had to buy the stepped kit, that had about 5 or 6 washers in the kit if I remember. I finally figured out the right number of spacers. 


Jumping off of log piles and other things are probably giving you most of the dmage you have to your bike. I am about 250lbs and 6'1". I don't do all of these things, just because I know my bike is not really designed for it. If I wanted to, I would build it up with good parts like some of the others in this thread have suggested. 

Good luck.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Bill....from Houston,
> 
> I appreciate the offer of your trusty boat anchor, but must decline at this time.
> 
> ...


I just had a problem with my X9 crankset that went on and on for a couple of months and I finally got it all figured out. I originally had it set up with a GXP BB that came with the set. After 8 months of regular riding it developed some lateral play. It would tighten up after slight adjustments but kept becoming loose after a few miles on the trail. SRAM warrantied the BB (which I have brand new in the box) and also included a non-driveside crank arm. I opted to upgrade to a CK BB and put it back together. The movement stopped but I still had a ton of noise coming from it. If you did not know, because the guys at my LBS didn't know this, but on the driveside crank arm the spindle appears to be only a pressfit, but there's actually screws on it that need to be tight. Not sure if this is your problem or not, but I have X9 cranksets with CK BB on both of my bikes and I want to think it's a good combo.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I made a request to my lbs to call SRAM to see if a warranty can be applied. I am hoping so, but have ordered a Shimano Saint Crankset which I am hoping will solve my issues.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> I made a request to my lbs to call SRAM to see if a warranty can be applied. I am hoping so, but have ordered a Shimano Saint Crankset which I am hoping will solve my issues.


It sounds to me like you are flexingyour frame too much in the bottom bracket area. I had creaking and ratchet sounds there on my steel '95 GT Timberline years ago. I was scared I was damaging my bike or was gonna break something. I was close to 300 lbs. then. I just kept riding more and more, lost weight, and the creaking stopped. I know it was my weight because I gained some again, and the creaking came back.
Hey- get somebody lighter than you to ride your bike and see if it creaks. If it doesn't...then you at least know what it is.You might need a stronger frame.It might help to look for frames that are reinforced in the bottom bracket area or ones with wide down and seat tubes that almost cover the whole bottom bracket shell.look at the Access XCL frames on performancebike.com
They are pretty cheap and go on sale a lot too...the team performance membership brings money on your next purchase too.


----------

